# My New Ride



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Now that the crappy, rainy weather has subsided, I can take my new ride to work:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/DavesBike.jpg

I haven't ridden a bicycle in about 12 years now. It's amazing how quickly it came back to me. You never do forget how.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We don't have to come up with a name for it do we? lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love the T-tops and that it is good on gas. Got to love it.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I loved riding my bike to work when I lived close enough to do it. Good on ya!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Funny that you posted this.
I haven't been on my bike in about 4 yrs. I had set it up on the trainer last week.
I used to ride 20 miles a day. I sure miss that


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn! The ride to work is almost entirely up hill. That was a workout! I thought my legs were going to fall off when I got here.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> Damn! The ride to work is almost entirely up hill. That was a workout! I thought my legs were going to fall off when I got here.


Easy way home though...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Damn! The ride to work is almost entirely up hill. That was a workout! I thought my legs were going to fall off when I got here.


It'll get better. Though, tomorrow, you leags will be a little soar. But the day after that should be the worst, not to mention your butt will be a little soar too.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

> It'll get better. Though, tomorrow, you leags will be alittle soar. But the day after that should be the worst, not to mention your butt will be a little soar too.


So what's the good news. We might see Zombie's new bike posted on ebay any day now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> So what's the good news. We might see Zombie's new bike posted on ebay any day now.


Just passing along some unuseful knowledge.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I totally know where your coming from Fright. I pulled a muscle in the back of my leg and couldn't work out for a month. Had to keep it up which meant to exercise and just hold down the couch. I got the go ahead this week and started working out at a slow pace. Please will someone call 911!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The ride home wasn't as bad as the ride to work was. It only took me 10 mins to get home.

There are a few spots where the road has smaller hills going home, but they're much easier to deal with than the larger inclines heading the other way. I hope after a week or two they're a little easier to deal with.

I think tomorrow I may take a ride to the really old and creepy cemetery up the street from me and take some pics. It's about a mile away and up a huge hill that I will NEED to walk my bike up. It's ridiculously steep.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Boy, I hate that commute for you, Z! It must suck to be tired before you even get to work.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Boy, I hate that commute for you, Z! It must suck to be tired before you even get to work.


It wasn't that bad and I thought it was going to be worse. It's a 2.3 mile trek to work and it took me a grand total of 15 minutes to get there. Considering I haven't really exercised, well, ever, it could have been a lot worse.

I planned ahead and had my breakfast waiting there for me. So, when I arrived, I caught my breath and then chowed down some cereal and a bananna (spelling?).


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

it's hard to ride a wheelie in a car anyay.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Zombie-F said:


> I think tomorrow I may take a ride to the really old and creepy cemetery up the street from me and take some pics. It's about a mile away and up a huge hill that I will NEED to walk my bike up. It's ridiculously steep.


that's what electric motors are for.


----------

